# What Joining the RPCNA is Like....



## N. Eshelman (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;nfChRbfq0Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfChRbfq0Ro[/video]


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice. Now I want to join the RPCNA!  It reminded me of this:

YouTube - ARP (A "Wicked" Parody)

It's probably not as funny if you haven't heard the song "Popular" from Wicked.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow... That was... Special


----------

